# Fischereiaufseher



## wallerdave (14. März 2013)

Tagchen Kollegen,

ich war vor 2 Wochen beim Fischen, da kommt nen Fischereiaufseher an der mich Kontollieren will, an sich ja kein Problem, Zeigt mir seinen Schein ( Fischereiaufsicht ) hat keine Marke, will mich Kontrollieren, da sagte ich zu ihm er bekomme von mir gar nichts wenn seine Dokumente nicht Vollständig sind.
Vor drei Tagen kahm es ja noch krasser, an der Gleichen Stelle geangelt kahm erneut so ein Wichtig tuer, der mich Kontrollieren wollte, der hatte gar nichts dabei, er hat behauptet Aufseher zu sein, ich habe Natürlich die Kontrolle verweigert, den Ohne Papiere gibts bei mir nichts, ich gebe doch nicht Jedem meine Daten, da fing der Clown auf einmal an in meiner Rutentasche und in meinem Angelkoffer rumzu Kramen, als ich mich zum Pinkeln verabschiedet habe.
Da habe ich die zuständige Untere Fischereibehörde angerufen und die sagte da könne sie jetzt auch nichts machen man müsste die Leute auf Frischer tat ertappen, alles Klar Morgens um 6:00 Uhr?:r
Ist euch so etwas auch schon mal Passiert?
Wie kann man gegen so etwas vorgehen????#c

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für eure Tipps.


----------



## xsxxx01 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Also in diesem Fall, wo er in den Sachen rumkramt, da hätte ich wahrscheinlich direkt die Polizei gerufen. Das kann ja nicht angehen, dass ein fremder in meinen persönlichen Dingen wühlt.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Wenn mir einer, der sich nicht legitimieren kann, einfach so in den Sachen kramt, dann brauche ich keine Untere Fischereibehörde. Dann mache ich den Kerl ganz alleine mit meinen Rechten bekannt. Und wenn er Pech hat, auch mit dem linken Aufwärtshaken.


----------



## wallerdave (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@ Andal,

das habe ich auch gemacht, ich habe zu ihm gesagt und auch gedroht dass er sich schnellst möglich verziehen soll.
Ich habe die Fischereibehörde nur Angerufen weil mir so eine Sch****e schon öfters passiert ist, das sich irgenwelche für Fischereiaufseher halten, und anfangen irgendwelchen Mist zusammen zu spinnen,  und den Leuten zu Drohen.


----------



## Sir Pommes (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

der hätte bei mir eine deutliche Verwarnung und bei Nichtbeachtung direkt eine auf die Zwölf bekommen.Da fackel ich nicht lange rum. 

die Polizei kann man natürlich auch rufen ... nur werden die dich in den meisten Fällen auslachen und auf die momentene Auslastung aller Einsatzkräfte hinweisend um eine halbe Stunde Wartezeit bitten.


----------



## as12 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

bei uns kontrollieren immer 2 Mann, allein wegen der eventuellen Zeugenaussage 1:1 geht wohl kaum und steht im Raum

ansonsten schon recht frech der die Aufseher, einfach mal handy auf record stellen! und Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde:q

bei uns laut Gesetz nur mit bereichsgültigem Ausweis und Gültigkeits-Stempel von der Dienstaufsichtsbehörde

gruß


----------



## Andal (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Du hast mich falsch verstanden Dave. Wenn ich den mit meinen Rechten bekannt mache, dann meine ich garantiert nicht die juristischen Möglichkeiten. Dann geht es sehr rustikal zu!


----------



## Jose (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



wallerdave schrieb:


> ... kahm erneut so ein Wichtig tuer, der mich Kontrollieren wollte...




da brauch ich gar nicht weiterlesen - und interessiert mich auch nicht weiter, was abgegangen ist.

"erneut so ein wichtigtuer", schreib doch gleich XXXXXXXXX von kontrolletti. 
hoffentlich kriegst du mal richtig einen rein, sorry, drauf meine ich.


----------



## wallerdave (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@ Sir Pommes,

warum sollte mich die Polizei auslachen??
Das ist doch Vortäuschen Falscher Tatsachen oder etwas nicht ( kann auch sein, das ich das Verwechsle)
aber durch solche Idioten (entschuldigung ) geraten die Richtigen Fischereiaufseher in Veruf, die nun wirklich nichts für die dämlichkeit anderer können.
Da kann man ja irgenwann niemandem mehr Trauen.
So etwas ist schon wirklich traurig.


----------



## wallerdave (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Aha Jose,

nur um das Klarzustellen, mit Wichtigtuer habe ich nicht alle Fischereiaufseher gemeint, sondern lediglich der, der mich Kontollieren wollte, und so ausfallend brauchst du gar nicht zu werden, ich peröhnlich habe nichts gegen Fischereiaufseher, 
die machen auch nur ihren Job. Aber bevor du hier raus lässt das ich mal eine rein kriegen soll, das finde ich unter aller Sau.
Erstmal meine Beiträge Lesen und dan die Leute beschimpfen.:r


----------



## Andal (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@Jose:

Wie würdest du einen dir Unbekannten nennen, der keinerlei Ausweise vorzeigen kann und dich kontrollieren möchte?


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich hätte den vielleicht sogar meine Papiere gezeigt (dem ersten mit Ausweis ohne Marke) nur um meine Ruhe zu haben aber wenn wer unerlaubt an meine Sachen geht kann ich mich nur Andal anschließen! Das macht der dann garantiert kein zweites mal!


----------



## xsxxx01 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Jose schrieb:


> da brauch ich gar nicht weiterlesen - und interessiert mich auch nicht weiter, was abgegangen ist.
> 
> "erneut so ein wichtigtuer", schreib doch gleich XXXXXXXXX von kontrolletti.
> hoffentlich kriegst du mal richtig einen rein, sorry, drauf meine ich.




Wenn ich so einen Post lese, da bekomm ich schon zuviel. Aber das lässt schon einiges über den Poster schliessen.


----------



## Jose (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Andal schrieb:


> @Jose:
> 
> Wie würdest du einen dir Unbekannten nennen, der keinerlei Ausweise vorzeigen kann und dich kontrollieren möchte?



darum gehts gar nicht, es ist diese abgefuckte attitüde gegenüber kontrollettis, die mir stinkt. hetzen gegen schwarzangler aber selber bitte nur kniefällig angesprochen werden wollen. 

@ wallerdave, nee nee, geschrieben hast du "erneut so ein wichtigtuer", ja, wer soll denn da bitte zuerst gewesen sein als der fischereiaufseher?

der herr liebt es wohl, aufsehern den 'job' richtig zu vermiesen.


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ist doch völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen @Jose!
Es geht um diese beiden, der erste konnte sich nur halb ausweisen, der zweite garnicht! Von da her kam der erneute Wichtigtuer...


----------



## wallerdave (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

so Jose zur richtigstellung,

ich nehme meine Aussage mit dem Wichtigtuer zurück, ist mir in so rausgerutscht beim schreiben, ich betone es nocheinmal für dich ich persöhnlich habe ABSOLUT nichts gegen Fischereiaufseher und möchte deren Job auch nicht schlecht machen, insofern sie ihn richtig machen und sich Ordentlich Ausweisen, und Ordentlich aufführen, den Aufseher sind auch nur Menschen, mehr nicht, und die Haben sich auch an Regeln zu halten genauso wie die Angler.


----------



## Jose (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen @Jose!
> Es geht um diese beiden, der erste konnte sich nur halb ausweisen, der zweite garnicht! Von da her kam der erneute Wichtigtuer...



nein, ist es nicht: ich hab auf den zusammenhang hingewiesen.
in einem anderen trööt hier wird sich über die unnachsichtigkeit von aufsehern beklagt ("..schein vergessen(!), nach hause geschickt, buhu, der arxxx..") und den korrekten alles mögliche an den hals gewünscht.

na also, der aufseher hat sich ausgewiesen, keine marke, also lässt er sich nicht kontrollieren.

ja super, das nenne ich kooperationsbereitschaft.

ja, und dann kommt dann noch einer ('n arxx bestimmt), ist aber "erneut ein wichtigtuer".

lesen und verstehen kann ich, keine sorge.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Doch Jose, darum geht es!

Der erste hatte halt nur seinen Ausweis dabei. Na und!? Das kann ja mal passieren und dem hätte wohl auch jeder die Papiere gezeigt.

Aber wenn einer aus dem Off auftaucht, gar nichts dabei hat und einen auf Blockwart macht, dann ist das ein Wichtigtuer. Da solche Vorfälle keine Einzelfälle sind, war es wieder ein Wichtigtuer.

Von uns Anglern wird erwartet, dass wir uns an die Spielregeln halten. Vollkommen in Ordnung diese Forderung. Aber sie ist eben keine Einbahnstraße. "Zaogst ma deins, dann zoag i dia meins!" Ganz einfach, völlig unaufgeregt und im Sinne der Spielregeln. Und wenn ein Depp daherkommt, dann muss er auch nicht weinen, wenn man ihn wie einen Deppen behandelt.


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ist doch aber genau wie auch andersrum! Papiere vergessen, muss ich heim! Aufseher Papiere vergessen kann er genauso heim! Keine Diskusion!


----------



## Jose (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



wallerdave schrieb:


> so Jose zur richtigstellung,
> 
> ich nehme meine Aussage mit dem Wichtigtuer zurück, ist mir in so rausgerutscht beim schreiben, ich betone es nocheinmal für dich ich persöhnlich habe ABSOLUT nichts gegen Fischereiaufseher und möchte deren Job auch nicht schlecht machen, insofern sie ihn richtig machen und sich Ordentlich Ausweisen, und Ordentlich aufführen, den Aufseher sind auch nur Menschen, mehr nicht, und die Haben sich auch an Regeln zu halten genauso wie die Angler.




dann haben wir alle das ja mal fein herausgearbeitet, wie wir mit aufsehern umgehen wollen.

bei so einem durchschnüffler, dein zweiter kontakt, schließe ich mich andal nur bedingt an: bei mir wärs die linke.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

So isses am Rhein. Jeder Jeck boxt anders.


----------



## Tylle (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Jose schrieb:


> nein, ist es nicht: ich hab auf den zusammenhang hingewiesen.
> in einem anderen trööt hier wird sich über die unnachsichtigkeit von aufsehern beklagt ("..schein vergessen(!), nach hause geschickt, buhu, der arxxx..") und den korrekten alles mögliche an den hals gewünscht.
> 
> na also, der aufseher hat sich ausgewiesen, keine marke, also lässt er sich nicht kontrollieren.
> ...



Ähm,ja...lustig....

Aber......wer sich nicht ausweisen kann,mich trozdem kontollieren will,dem zeig ich gar nichts!!!
Wo sind wir denn,auf der Wunsch Farm????.....da kann jederkommen...

Zum Thema Wichtigtuer.....es ist ein wichtigtuer,in dem Moment wo er kontrollieren möchte,sich aber nicht ausweisen kann tut er sich höllisch wichtig....sowas geht ja mal gar nicht!!!


----------



## wallerdave (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

na also, der aufseher hat sich ausgewiesen, keine marke, also lässt er sich nicht kontrollieren.

ja super, das nenne ich kooperationsbereitschaft.

ja, und dann kommt dann noch einer ('n arxx bestimmt), ist aber "erneut ein wichtigtuer".

lesen und verstehen kann ich, keine sorge.[/QUOTE]

Wenn du jedem deine Papiere zeigst ist das doch in Ordnung, ich für meinen Teil mache das nicht, ich zeige sie nur demjenigen dem ich sie zeigen muss.
Und die Fischereiaufseher die das Gewässer betreuen kenne ich, und die kriegen natürlich meine Papiere, da bin ich der letzte der das verneint, aber wenn neue kommen und alles oder die hälfte vergessen haben und Mist bauen, finde ich meine Aussage berechtigt, und jeder kann seine Eigene Meinung dazu haben, deswegen Diskutieren wir hier ja, aber das muss alles in einem Vernünftigen Ton abgehen, und nur weil du dich auf den Schuh getreten fühlst, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Damit ist die Sache für mich Persöhnlich erledigt.|evil:


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Zitat Andal:


> Der erste hatte halt nur seinen Ausweis dabei. Na und!? Das kann ja mal  passieren und dem hätte wohl auch jeder die Papiere gezeigt.


Das hat der TS aber nicht getan,denn der Ausweis allein reichte wohl doch nicht!
Ich verstehe dieses Vorgehen nicht (vom TS) und außerdem wusste ich überhaupt nicht, dass son Fischereiaufseher auch eine Marke hat.

Jürgen


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Klar gibt es Marken, die Nummer auf selbiger muss mit der in seinen Schein übereinstimmen!

http://www.angeln-alex.de/html/body_fischereiaufseher.html


----------



## wallerdave (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Das hat der TS aber nicht getan,denn der Ausweis allein reichte wohl doch nicht!
Ich verstehe dieses Vorgehen nicht (vom TS) und außerdem wusste ich überhaupt nicht, dass son Fischereiaufseher auch eine Marke hat.

Jürgen[/QUOTE]


Mein Guter mal nee Frage an dich persöhnlich,

wärst du nicht auch vorsichtig wenn in deiner gegend sich Personen als was ausgeben was sie nicht sind??
ich hatte aber in einem weiteren Beitrag geschrieben, das ich den Fischereiaufsehern die dieses Gebiet normalerweise Betreuen meine Papiere sogar ohne irgendwas gezeigt hätte, weil ich weiß wer sie sind. I.O:q


----------



## Wochenendangler (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Marken, die Nummer auf selbiger muss mit der in seinen Schein übereinstimmen!
> 
> http://www.angeln-alex.de/html/body_fischereiaufseher.html


 
Hi, so pauschal kannst du das nicht sagen, in Sachsen wurden die Marken z.Bsp. abgeschafft.
http://www.landwirtschaft.sachsen.d...eilungen_der_Fischereibehoerde_15.03.2012.pdf


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Mir hätte es gereicht, wenn mir jemand seinen Ausweis zeigt und daraus hervorgeht, dass dieser Mensch Fischereiaufseher ist!
Wie schon gesagt, von einer Marke höre ich hier zum ersten mal!

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

lest mal *Handeln bei der Kontrolle*

und dann fragt euch, warum kontrollettis bei so einer ansprache noch jemals mehr "ein auge zudrücken" sollten.


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Es wird wohl immer neuerungen geben die sich erst rum sprechen müssen! Das wusste ich auch nicht, bei uns ist es halt so und ich kenn es nur mit Marke. Würde mich wohl auch rumstreiten, ob ich da im recht bin #c.
Im fall der fälle wird die Polizei dazu geholt und gut ist.


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Wenn ich das richtig versteh haben die dann aber ein amtliches blemblem auf der Jacke oder sonst wo...


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@Jose
Warum sollte jemand die Augen zu drücken? Das brauchen doch nur welche die von vornherein nicht sauber sind! Ich kenne meine Pflichten aber auch meine rechte, punkt aus!
Und wenn ich meinen mist vergessen habe dann muß ich eben heim! Da brauch ich keine zugedrückten Augen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ist wie immer beim Angeln:
Zuerst mal Landesrecht, dann kommt noch dazu, wie das der einzelne Bewirtschafter (Verband, Verein, Fischer etc.) geregelt hat (meist auf der Karte vermerkt).

Sowohl wie sich der Aufseher zu verifizieren hat wie auch seine Befugnisse ebenso wie die Rechte (und Pflichten!)des Anglers  können und sind meist auch also von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein.

Weist sich ein Aufseher wie vorgeschrieben aus, zeigt man wie vorgeschrieben seine Papiere..

Kann ers nicht, muss mans nicht, dann ist  der erstmal nix anderes als ein Spaziergänger mit nicht mehr oder weniger Befugnissen als dieser...

Macht man sich dann trotzdem den Ärger und Stress, sich zu wehren? 

Kommt immer auf die individuelle Situation des Einzelnen an...

Einsatz von körperlicher Gewalt (ob mit Linker oder Rechter) kann aber immer - unabhängig vom Rechtsstatus des Aufsehers (auch wenns nachher keiner wäre) - direkt nach hinten losgehen und müsste gut mit Notwehr begründbar sein für den Fall eines Verfahrens wg. Körperverletzung.

Das Thema Kontrolleure wurde doch erst vor kurzem breit durchgekaut, wenn ich mich recht erinnere..


----------



## Gunnar. (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Moin moin,

Unsere FA hier haben keine Marke , nur entsprechende Papiere. ( ich wußte bis eben nichtmal das es woanders Marken gibt)

Zum Thema "Wichtigtuer"
Der erste ohne Marke , währe für mich keiner. Dem gegenüber hätte ich mich , wenn die Tonlage stimmt , wahrscheinlich sogar ausgewiesen.

Der 2. - ohne alles - der  auf jeden Fall. Davon kenn ich so manchen. In der Regel wollen die die Angler von der Stelle "verjagen". Am meisten versuchen sie es bei Kindern und Jugendlichen. Habe  mehr als einmal sowas pers. erlebt........ Die Typen haben ihren Schein nicht vergessen. Bei allen von denen , die haben keine Schein - sind keine FA.

Ich kenne keinen FA der wenn , er seine Papiere nicht dabei hat , trotzdem kontrolliert. Denn die Kennen die Sachlage ganz genau und WISSEN das jeder Angler dann die Kontrolle zurecht verweigert.  

Bevor jetzt das Argument kommt das Vereinsmitglieder auch kontrollieren können...... wäre kein Problem für mich .. aber so eine Kontrollvariante gibts hier in MV nicht.


----------



## Jose (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Jose schrieb:


> ...
> hoffentlich kriegst du mal richtig einen rein, sorry, drauf meine ich.



ich konkretisier das mal, war auch ein bisschen hastig geschrieben.

also, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt 


der aufseher hat einen teil seiner 'papiere' vergessen.
der kontrollierte verweigert (berechtigt) die kontrolle
der aufseher besorgt sich die fehlenden 'papiere'
der aufseher kontrolliert erneut und,
oops, dem kontrollierten ist ein klitzekleiner fehler unterlaufen
ja, und der kontrolletti, der drückt ein auge zu?
der holt richtig aus! verständlich, finde ich.
ist klar, angler und kontrolletis können nicht anders.
oder doch?


----------



## antonio (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

in thüringen ist es nun mal so, der fischereiaufseher hat ne marke.
die alleine reicht aber nicht, darum gibts dazu noch nen ausweis mit lichtbild, name etc und mit eintrag der gewässer wo er kontrollieren darf.
so ist es nun mal.

antonio


----------



## antonio (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Jose schrieb:


> ich konkretisier das mal, war auch ein bisschen hastig geschrieben.
> 
> also, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt
> 
> ...



woher will ich wissen, daß er seine papiere nur vergessen hat?

antonio


----------



## Hechters (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Einer stellt die Frage!
der nächste fühlt sich angesprochen und angegriffen,
dann heisse Diskussionen, es kommen Entschuldigungen, Richtig Stellungen und alle sind wieder Lieb.

Ich persönlich liebe dieses AB über alles.Von mir gibbet´s

                             #6#6#6


----------



## TropicOrange (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es zurück. 

Wenn sich mir gegenüber jemand freundlich als Aufseher bemerkbar macht und sich vielleicht nicht vollständig ausweisen kann, bin ich eher gewillt, ihm meine Papiere zu zeigen, als wenn er gleich in bester Blockwartmentalität auf mich zugestürmt kommt und vielleicht sogar noch ausfallend wird.

Bin ich der Meinung, der Typ is nicht ganz sauber, biete ich ihm an, dass wir die Polizei hinzuziehen, die mich bei der Gelegenheit kontrollieren kann und sich auch den Typ ggf. näher anschaut. So eine Amtsanmaßung evtl. auch noch in Tateinheit mit Urkundenfälschung ist auch nicht ganz ohne und interessiert die Jungs und Mädels in Grün auf jeden Fall. 

Hat er Dreck am Stecken, dann passt ihm das nicht und er sucht das Weite, bevor die Streifenhörnchen da sind.

Glücklicherweise kam es aber noch nie soweit, bislang ließ sich jedes Problem in einem vernünftigen Ton konstruktiv aus der Welt schaffen.


----------



## Dok (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

... und in Hessen gibt es keine Marke!

Ich würde es immer an dem Lichtbildausweis festmachen.
Schon auch um die Kollegen nicht unbedingt auf mich einschießen zu lassen.

Ich habe eigentlich immer nur Angler kontrolliert, die ich nicht "kannte" (noch nie gesehen hatte). Von denen ich wusste das sie einen Schein haben, bin ich gar nicht mehr hin.
Die die meinten sich blöd bei einer Kontrolle verhalten zu müssen, standen aber auf der schwarzen Liste und waren immer fällig. Bei denen wurde dann auch kein Auge mehr zugedrückt, wenn mal eine Kleinigkeit nicht ok war!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



> Ich würde es immer an dem Lichtbildausweis festmachen.



Ich sehe das auch so und hier in dem Fall frage ich mich daher, wer ist denn der "Wichtigtuer"?

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



antonio schrieb:


> woher will ich wissen, daß er seine papiere nur vergessen hat?
> 
> antonio


...er hatte ja nur seine marke nicht dabei.
spätestens wenn er richtig ausgestattet zurück kommt und dich "durch  den wolf" dreht: ruten raus, taschenkontrolle etc. etc. etc. kann lustig werden, so'n konfrontationskurs.
ja, und dann weisst du: er hatte es.

aber wollen wir es wirklich so hart?
nachsicht auf beiden seiten, das wollen wir doch.


----------



## wallerdave (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Dok schrieb:


> ... und in Hessen gibt es keine Marke!
> 
> Ich würde es immer an dem Lichtbildausweis festmachen.
> Schon auch um die Kollegen nicht unbedingt auf mich einschießen zu lassen.
> ...



das habe ich ja auch in den nachfolgenden Beiträgen von mir geschrieben, dass ich keinerlei Probleme habe mich auszuweisen, zumindest an echte FA. Nur wie gesagt die zwei kannte ich nicht und die konnten sich auch nicht ausweisen zumindest der zweite der erste nur halb.
Ich habe ja geschrieben das ich die FA´s kannte die zuständig sind/waren und mit denen habe ich ja auch immer ellen lang gequatscht nur wenn ein neuer kommt und nur die Hälfte oder nichts dabei hat finde ich das sonderbar, ist ja eigentlich auch nicht bös gemeint gewesen gegenüber den Kontrolleties, aber ich finde eine Gewisse Grundordnung sollte doch sein oder etwa nicht?


----------



## donak (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Also selbst ein sich korrekt ausweisender Fischereiaufseher ( Kontroletti, ist auch abwertend...), sollte meiner Meinung nach die Finger aus meinen Angelsachen lassen, da hat er nämlich kein Recht zu.

Da würde er definitiv nass werden.

Ein richtiger Fischereiaufseher macht sowas auch nicht.


----------



## wallerdave (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch so und hier in dem Fall frage ich mich daher, wer ist denn der "Wichtigtuer"?
> 
> Jürgen




bei uns in Thüringen gibt es nun mal Marken, und die anderen Fischereiaufseher haben mir gesagt das ich ohne vollständige Unterlagen die Kontrolle verweigern soll weil in gewissen bereichen schindluder getrieben wird.


----------



## Jose (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



LOCHI schrieb:


> @Jose
> Warum sollte jemand die Augen zu drücken? Das brauchen doch nur welche die von vornherein nicht sauber sind! Ich kenne meine Pflichten aber auch meine rechte, punkt aus!
> Und wenn ich meinen mist vergessen habe dann muß ich eben heim! Da brauch ich keine zugedrückten Augen!



ja, ich war/bin leider nicht so fehlerfrei.

kontrolle vor 2 jahren:
alles in ordnung bis, oops: der 5jahresschein ist nicht unterschrieben, und das schon 4 verlängerungen nicht.
nicht unterschrieben? _"nicht gültig ohne unterschrift"_ könnte man diskutieren, er hat mir 'nen kuli gereicht und gut wars.


----------



## wollywobbler (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

hehe den ersten hätte ich wohl meine sachen gezeigt 
aber der zweite hätte nix von mir bekommen.
außer vielleicht eine kostenlose darmspiegelung mit dem dicken rutenende man will ja kein rutenbruch riskieren.

sich nicht ausweisen können und dann an meinen sachen rumfummeln da hat die toleranz ein ende.


----------



## Dok (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



wallerdave schrieb:


> bei uns in Thüringen gibt es nun mal Marken, und die anderen Fischereiaufseher haben mir gesagt das ich ohne vollständige Unterlagen die Kontrolle verweigern soll weil in gewissen bereichen schindluder getrieben wird.




Ich lehne mich jetzt mal etwas weiter aus dem Fenster und *vermute* das dies ehr so gemeint ist, das man einem der nur eine _Marke_ hat nicht unbedingt vertrauen sollte. 
Eine Marke ist schnell auch mal von einem "unberechtigten" gezückt, aber bei einem Lichtbildausweis wird das schon schwerer. Das ist wohl auch der Grund, warum es die Marken nicht mehr überall gibt.

Ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema.

Letztlich muss jeder selbst wissen, wie er sich verhält und auch gegebenenfalls die Konsequenzen tragen.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

So wie die Sachlage ist, bist du im Recht, in dem du die Kontrolle verweigerst, wenn sich der Fischereiaufseher nicht vollständig ausweisen kann.Also diese lächerliche Marke nicht dabei hat.
Mir und auch einigen anderen hier würde der Ausweis reichen, um sich kontrollieren zu lassen!
Ich finde,wenn du nichts zu verheimlichen hast,dann hättest du dich auch mit dem Ausweis zufrieden geben können und die Kontrolle über dich ergehen lassen können!Da hättest du dir keinen Zacken mit aus der Krone gebrochen!

Über den zweiten "Kontrolleur" brauchen wir nicht reden, da sind sich wohl alle einig, dass es recht zweifelhaft ist, dass der überhaupt zu einer Kontrolle berechtigt ist!

Jürgen


----------



## antonio (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Jose schrieb:


> ...er hatte ja nur seine marke nicht dabei.
> spätestens wenn er richtig ausgestattet zurück kommt und dich "durch  den wolf" dreht: ruten raus, taschenkontrolle etc. etc. etc. kann lustig werden, so'n konfrontationskurs.
> ja, und dann weisst du: er hatte es.
> 
> ...



wenn er den ausweis hat, gäbe es meinerseits keine probleme.
du hast aber geschrieben papiere nicht dabei.
und mir gehts umgedreht genau so, wenn ich keine papiere dabei habe muß ich sie eben holen. da hab ich kein problem damit.
mal ne frage in dem zusammenhang.hat schon mal jemand seine angel zu hause vergessen?
und wenn der aufseher sie nicht dabei hat, muß er sie auch holen.
so einsichtig sollte er eben auch sein und wenn nicht hat er den falschen "job".

antonio


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich bin auch nicht vollkommen und wenn ich was falsch mache brauch ich auch nicht diskutieren! Wollten kurz vor der Schonzeit noch nen gang machen, runter gefahren (50km) noch keine Jahreskarte also ab in die Tanke Tageskarte holen. Pustekuchen, zehnjahres schein abgelaufen und 50km wieder heim gefahren ohne zu angeln! Hätte der gute auch n Auge zudrücken können und der FA der vielleicht gekommen wäre sicher auch, danach hab ich aber nichteinmal gefragt!
Perfekt ist wohl keiner aber ich weis was ich mitzuführen habe und was ich darf! Steht alles in meinen Papieren, ich brauch nicht weniger aber auch nicht mehr! Wer mich kontrolieren darf und sich ordentlich ausweisen kann ist herzlich willkommen, wer nicht hat eben Pech! Und wenn ich was nicht habe oder mist mache dann hab eben ich Pech und muss mit den konzequenzen leben. So einfach sehe ich das!


----------



## Jose (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



antonio schrieb:


> ...
> du hast aber geschrieben papiere nicht dabei...


nur zur richtigstellung: hab 'papiere' ( ' '!) geschrieben, gemeint war die fehlende marke aus dem eingangspost.

sachen durchwühlen ohne gar keine papiere oder so unterliegt evtl. dem faustrecht


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



antonio schrieb:


> mal ne frage in dem zusammenhang.hat schon mal jemand seine angel zu hause vergessen?
> 
> antonio



Ja ich letztes Jahr#q#q#q
Gerätekiste, Kescher alles mit nur kei Peitsche...#q#q#q


----------



## antonio (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ja ich letztes Jahr#q#q#q
> Gerätekiste, Kescher alles mit nur kei Peitsche...#q#q#q



du depp#h

antonio#h


----------



## Stichling78 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

mal ne frage in dem zusammenhang.hat schon mal jemand seine angel zu hause vergessen?


Äh,#t  Schon passiert. Wollte zu schnell ins WE Starten alles dabei, nur die Rutentasche nicht#q

Gruß Tobi


----------



## gründler (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Klar haben Aufseher Marken uind Ausweise,je nach Region und Dienstgrad verschiedene Modelle.

Gibt aber auch welche (Regionsbedingt/Vereins...etc) die *nur nen Ausweiß haben*,und *keine Marke*.


So nun haut weiter druff,wie auch immer.


#h


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



antonio schrieb:


> du depp#h
> 
> antonio#h



:mHeimgefahren, Peitsche geholt... Was kostet die Welt


----------



## Stichling78 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Was ein Glück, bin nicht der einzige Depp


----------



## großdorsch 1 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

wie kommen hier eigentlich manche drauf das ein fischereiaufseher meine taschen durchsuchen darf???  ohne grund darf das nicht mal die polizei!!!
ein fischereiaufseher darf deine angelgeräte und dein setzkescher der im wasser ist oder köfieimer kontrollierenund verlangen das du dein fang im zeigst aber dann ist auch schon schluss!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



wallerdave schrieb:


> Tagchen Kollegen,
> 
> ich war vor 2 Wochen beim Fischen, da kommt nen Fischereiaufseher an der mich Kontollieren will, an sich ja kein Problem, Zeigt mir seinen Schein ( Fischereiaufsicht ) hat keine Marke, will mich Kontrollieren, da sagte ich zu ihm er bekomme von mir gar nichts wenn seine Dokumente nicht Vollständig sind.
> Vor drei Tagen kahm es ja noch krasser, an der Gleichen Stelle geangelt kahm erneut so ein Wichtig tuer, der mich Kontrollieren wollte, der hatte gar nichts dabei, er hat behauptet Aufseher zu sein, ich habe Natürlich die Kontrolle verweigert, den Ohne Papiere gibts bei mir nichts, ich gebe doch nicht Jedem meine Daten, da fing der Clown auf einmal an in meiner Rutentasche und in meinem Angelkoffer rumzu Kramen, als ich mich zum Pinkeln verabschiedet habe.
> ...



Schon der Wortlaut des Eröffnungsbeitrages löst bei mir absoluten Wiederwillen aus. Die nachträglichen Realtivierungsversuche kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Zudem ist das ganze auch noch sehr merkwürdig.

Neben dem Prollohaften Ton, aus dem sich durchaus auch gewisse Umgangsformen ableiten lassen, frage ich mich wieso Du pinkeln gehst, wenn ein Fremder, der Dir zudem noch suspekt erscheint, bei Deinen Klamotten steht. Pennälerbläßchen?

Eine Kontrolle zu verweigern, obwohl sich der Aufseher ausweisen kann, (die Marke ist doch eh´nur Kirmeskram) ist völlig daneben. Ich hoffe nur, Du geräts zukünftig an Fischereiaufseher, die sich 100%ig korrekt vorstellen und Dich und Deinen Kram dann auf links drehen und Dir wegen jeglicher Nichtigkeit eins reinwürgen. Gründe findet man immer. Das wäre dann die verdiente Quittung für ein großmäuliges Gehabe.

Last not least, bei Euch gibt es also eine Gang von Leuten die vorgeben Fischereiaufseher zu sein, in wirklichkeit aber keine sind, um genau was zu tun ?????

Datenklau ????

Janee, is klar.

Vielleicht hast Du noch ein Foto von dem Pferd, von dem Du uns hier erzählen willst.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Ja ich letztes Jahr#q#q#q
> Gerätekiste, Kescher alles mit nur kei Peitsche...#q#q#q



Hatte meine Peitschen und den Kescher dabei - sonst nix. Anfahrt zum Angelsee: 150 Kilometer einfach, angetragen war ein Wochenende ...gemerkt hab ichs, als ich montieren wollte und irgendwie das Gerödel nicht da war #q


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@Lui

Das macht uns und alle andere nur menschlich :q
Ich hab mich damals auch gefragt wie blöde man nur sein muss...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Wär manchmal sinnvoller, die Fischereiaufseher würden das Gerödel durchsuchen, bevor man zuhause weg fährt - dann können sie gleich schauen ob man alles dabei hat.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Geiler Thread #6
Wie ein schlechtes Buch, bei dem man die ersten zwei Seiten liest und schon ahnt, wie es ausgeht.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast Du noch ein Foto von dem Pferd, von dem Du uns hier erzählen willst.



Das will ich auch sehen...

"Gebt mir ein *P*"
"Gebt mir ein *F*"
"Gebt mir ein *E*"
"Gebt mir ein *R*"
"Gebt mir ein *D*"


----------



## wallerdave (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@ Ralle24,

auf deine Herablassenden Kommentare kann ich voll auf verzichten, 
ich weiß auch nicht was für nen Mist bei uns los ist, 
aber eines kann ich dir sagen,
bei uns werden Schnüre abgeschnitten, wenn manche Kollegen im Zelt pennen,
Würmer mit ner Flasche voll Lockstoff präpariert damit der andere nichts fängt und manche Angler werden mit teils Gewalt vom Platz vertrieben, und das bei uns aus Fischneid und das wird in unserer Dorfkneipe auch noch groß rumerzählt.
Und was die masche soll, warum hier wer kontrolliert der nicht zu Kontrollieren hat kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber unsre richtigen Fischereiaufseher ärgern sich auch schon drüber.
Und pass mal auf das du nicht vom Pferd fällst.|krach:


----------



## gründler (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Was ist schwarz und dreht sich im Kreis????


Maulwurf beim Hammerwerfen.


Was ist schwarz dreht sich im Kreis und hüpft auf der stelle???

Das der gleiche Maulwurf dem is der Hammer auf'n fuß gefallen.




Wollte nur mal die Stimmung "anheben".
#h


----------



## Ossipeter (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich geh jetzt mal Chips holen


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt mal Chips holen



Bring mir n Bier mit!


----------



## wallerdave (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

ha gründler das war gut.
dass trifft sicher auf manch andere gegebenheit auch zu.|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



wallerdave schrieb:


> @ Ralle24,
> 
> auf deine Herablassenden Kommentare kann ich voll auf verzichten,
> ich weiß auch nicht was für nen Mist bei uns los ist,
> ...



Oh, wenn Du meinen Beitrag herablassend empfunden hast, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür. Das wollte ich nicht.

Mein Beitrag sollte eigentlich belehrend sein und Dir Deine kommunikativen Mängel aufzeigen. 

Das da manchen die Schnüre durchgeschnitten werden, während sie im Zelt pennen ist natürlich ein starkes Stück. War vermutlich ein Fischereiaufseher, der sich zwar ausweisen konnte, aber seine Marke vergessen hat.
Mit Marke hätte er denen ja so richtig einer reinwürgen können, von wegen unbeaufsichtigter Angel im Wasser. 

Das macht er dann beim nächsten mal, mit Marke.

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch nicht, was krimineller ist. Die Masche mit den Lockstoffwürmern, oder die hochstaplerischen Kontrolleure. Muss schon ne harte Gegend sein, da wo Du angelst. Sowas prägt sicher.


----------



## Syntac (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@ossipeter: bitte erdnussflips, sind besser 

@on topic: Finds auch etwas überzogen, nur wegen fehlender Marke sich nicht auszuweisen, ein gutes miteinander hat noch keinem geschadet, zudem sind die meisten Kontrolleure ehrenamtlich auf Tour und sonst auch normale Angler... Von daher Unterstützung.

@ José: Sorry, aber bei Deinen Posts ist's mir echt schon öfters aufgefallen, dass Du sehr impulsiv, fast aggressiv reagierst... Geht gar nicht! Gerade als Mod steht man besonders im Fokus, genau wie als Kontrolleur... Da hilft auch zurückrudern wenig... Von daher so als Tip am Rande: erstmal tief durch atmen bevor man in die Tasten haut, wenn nötig auch zwei mal... ;-)


----------



## snofla (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

viele Vereine stellen auch vereinsinterne AUFSEHER die nur die Lappen nachkucken, wie Thomas und andere schon geschrieben haben..........

machen wir auch und das klappt sehr gut

für meinen Geschmack ist das Anfangsposcht auch scheixxe geschrieben und andere Posts vom TE werfen Fragen auf.............................PFERD

eines hat der TE bei mir erreicht...............so einen kann ich nicht für voll nehmen............


----------



## fishing jones (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Einerseits hätte ich Anstelle des TE wahrscheinlich etwas entgegenkommender reagiert, solange der Kontrolleur vernüftige Umgangsformen wahrt, auch wenn mir bewusst wäre dass er eine Marke zum Schein braucht spielt das doch nicht die entscheidende Rolle...

Ein anderes Thema wäre ein Kontrolleur Der sich gar nicht ausweisen kann und nach Verweigerung der Herausgabe der Papiere tatsächlich an meinen Sachen zu schaffen macht. Das ist absolut nicht zu tolerieren, weder vom Ordnungsamt noch der Polizei(ohne begründeten Verdacht) aber erst Recht nicht von einer Privatperson.


----------



## wallerdave (14. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

viele Vereine stellen auch vereinsinterne AUFSEHER die nur die Lappen nachkucken, wie Thomas und andere schon geschrieben haben..........

machen wir auch und das klappt sehr gut

das kann schon möglich sein, aber ruf dies bezüglich mal bei der U-Fischereibehörde an, und frag mal nach wie das aussieht bezüglich mitglieder Ohne FA-Prüfung und Schein Prüfen zu lassen in Thüringen.
Da hat ein Verein gerade a Bissel erklärungsnot, der bei uns im Dorf.( dass habe ich NICHT zu verantworten) aber da haben mir ein paar Leute aus dem Verein einiges Intressantes erzählt, den manche Leute an der Spitze sind auch gegenüber Vereinen und deren Mitglieder manchmal nicht all zu freundlich will ich mal sagen.


----------



## Sir Pommes (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist wie immer beim Angeln:
> Zuerst mal Landesrecht, dann kommt noch dazu, wie das der einzelne  Bewirtschafter (Verband, Verein, Fischer etc.) geregelt hat (meist auf  der Karte vermerkt).
> 
> Sowohl wie sich der Aufseher zu verifizieren hat wie auch seine  Befugnisse ebenso wie die Rechte (und Pflichten!)des Anglers  können und  sind meist auch also von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein.
> ...




wenn ich meine Rechte und Eigentum (trotz vorhergegangener Warnung) nur dadurch schützen kann, dass ich dem Wichtigtuer mit der Linken klarmache was Sache ist, wirst du vor Gericht als Kläger keine Chance haben die "Körperverletzung" durchzusetzen

Kontrolle ohne Ausweis ... wo kommen wir denn hier hin bitte? Wenn er den Wisch vergessen hat, soll er eben (VOR der Kontrollabsicht) nach Hause fahren, das Ding holen und anschließend wieder am Gewässer erscheinen.

dass er dann trotzdem gefälligst die Pfoten von meinen Taschen zu lassen hat, erkläre ich ihm dann beim entsprechenden Versuch

Basta


im Übrigen wurde ich zuletzt von einem Fischereiaufseher darauf angesprochen, dass ich mein in der ans Gewässer angrenzenden Anliegerstraße abgestelltes Fahrzeug bitte künftig woanders parken und sowieso unbedingt vermeiden sollte die Straße überhaupt zu befahren, weil sich vermehrt Anwohner über die Hobbyfischer beschweren würden. Nachdem dieser Herr mir auf Verlangen seinen Ausweis vorzeigen konnte, bin ich seiner Aufforderung auch diskussionslos nachgekommen und habe zur Vermeidung weiteren Ärgers die Karre umgeparkt (obwohl ich ganz streng gesehen in diesem Moment als Anlieger galt und man mir das befahren und beparken der Straße daher nicht verbieten konnte)

ganz so unkooperativ bin ich dann nämlich auch nicht




Syntac schrieb:


> @ José: Sorry, aber bei Deinen Posts ist's mir echt schon öfters  aufgefallen, dass Du sehr impulsiv, fast aggressiv reagierst... Geht gar  nicht! Gerade als Mod steht man besonders im Fokus, genau wie als  Kontrolleur... Da hilft auch zurückrudern wenig... Von daher so als Tip  am Rande: erstmal tief durch atmen bevor man in die Tasten haut, wenn  nötig auch zwei mal... ;-)



ist mir auch schon mehrfach aufgefallen

bringt mir jetzt wieder die nächste Verwarnung ein, aber das juckt mich so wenig wie ein KOntrolleur der sich nicht ausweisen kann


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Über den zweiten Typen braucht man nicht lang diskutieren: Keine Papiere, aber kurze Abwesenheit nutzen, um sich an den Sachen vergreifen...
Klarer Fall von Notwehr.

Wer aber wegen der fehlenden Marke Zicken macht, der ist, in meinen Augen, entweder selbst ein querulanter Wichtigtuer, oder er hat Dreck am Stecken.
Vielleicht auch beides...

Jedenfalls wäre er dannach auch auf meiner schwarzen Liste.

Ich selber bin, vereinsintern, kontrollberechtigt.
Wenn ich einen Unbekannten beim Fischen sehe, schau ich mir erst mal in Ruhe an, wie er angelt und gehe dann hin frage, nach kurzem Gruß und Eingangsgespräch ("Beißen sie?") ganz höflich, ob er sein Fangbuch dabei hat.
Wenn er nicht beißt, sonderen ganz selbstverständlich seine Papiere rausholt, gehe ich davon aus, daß bei ihm alles in Ordnung ist.

In unserem Verein gilt es als üblich, als Neuling, anderen Mitgliedern sein Fangbuch vorzuzeigen, wenn man dannach gefragt wird.
Wer erst mal meinen Ausweis sehen will, den schau ich mir genauer an...

Falls ich privat unterwegs bin und keine Papiere dabei habe, kann ich dann nix machen.
Nur über´s Autokennzeichenen seine (vermutliche) Identität feststellen (hab da Kontakte...:q).
Wenn´s kein Mitglied ist, ist dann schon mal dokumentiert, daß derjenige öfter unterwegs ist.

Fall´s es aber doch ein Mitglied ist, weiß ich, daß er sich nicht an die ungeschriebenen Regeln hält, aber wert darauf legt, daß Formalitäten eingehalten werden.
Also werde ich bei ihm diesen Maßstab anlegen!

Man trifft sich im Leben immer zwei mal...

@TE:
Dein Eröffnungspost riecht auch für mich sehr danach, daß Du Konfrontationsstimmung verbreitest.

Wenn Du Bedenken hast, irgendwelche Daten preiszugeben, kannst Du ja trotzdem zeigen, daß Du Deine Papiere dabei hast.
Nur anfassen is dann halt nicht drin...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> wenn ich meine Rechte und Eigentum (trotz vorhergegangener Warnung) nur dadurch schützen kann, dass ich dem Wichtigtuer mit der Linken klarmache was Sache ist, wirst du vor Gericht als Kläger keine Chance haben die "Körperverletzung" durchzusetzen
> 
> Jenau, ne große Fresse hilft bei Gericht immer, seine vermeintlichen Rechte durchzusetzen. Allgemein gesprochen.
> 
> ...



Mods sind ja auch sowas wie Kontrolleure. Die haben zu kuschen, dürfen keine eigene Meinung haben, bzw. die schon gar nicht äußern, selbst wenn ein noch so großer Blödsinn geschrieben wird. Und, vor allem, die müssen immer recht freundlich bleiben, egal wie sie von welchen Spacken angeblafft werden. Auch wieder allgemein gesprochen, natürlich. 

Basta

Ich werde hier auch keiner Mod-Anweisung Folge leisten, wenn der sich nicht durch eine online-Verifizierung legitimiert hat. 




Unabhängig von obigem Zitat:

Das schöne an der Anonymität des Internets ist, dass man mal so richtig die Muskeln spielen lassen kann, selbst wenn sich im richtigen Leben kein Ar$ch in der Hose befindet.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



> Ich werde hier auch keiner Mod-Anweisung Folge leisten, wenn der sich nicht durch eine online-Verifizierung legitimiert hat.


Du weisst aber, dass ich weiss, wo Deine Wohnung wohnt???
;-))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt ganz große Klasse von Dir. OK, Du bist zwar im Unrecht, weil Du eben kein Anlieger bist und ohne Sondergenehmigung eine Anliegerstraße nicht befahren darfst. Aber man kann ja mal gnädig sein und so einem dummen Aufseher gehorchen. Es erspart einem außerdem, kleine Brötchen backen zu müssen, wenn im Falle einer Weigerung die Polizei gerufen wird.


 
Da liegst Du nicht ganz richtig. Wenn ein Gewässer an der Anliegerstraße liegt, dürfen Angler diese befahren. Da brauch niemand eine Sondergenehmigung.

Eine interessante Ausführung dazu gibt's hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anlieger

Zitat:
_"Anlieger sind Personen „_[…], die mit Bewohnern *oder Grundstückseigentümern* in eine Beziehung treten wollen. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob diese Beziehung zustande kommt; die Absicht ist ausreichend. Erkennt der Anlieger bei Vorbeifahrt am betreffenden Grundstück (was auch eine Baustelle mit Bauarbeitern sein kann), dass der Gesuchte nicht erreichbar ist, kann er ohne anzuhalten weiterfahren und bleibt Anlieger. *Selbst unerwünschte Besucher eines Anliegers sind zum Einfahren berechtigt*."_http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anlieger#cite_note-2_


----------



## Andal (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hier spülen doch wieder mal zwei Tatsachen die foralen Emontionen hoch.

1. Die Tatsache, dass die ganz große Masse der Kontrollberechtigten einen wirklich guten und auch freundlichen Job macht, es aber leider ein paar wenige am Parkplatzwärter-Syndrom erkrankte geistige Sitzriesen gibt, die meinen, sie hätten CIA-, oder Stasi-Befugnisse.

2. Die Tatsache der Breitenwirkung. Wenn ein einziger Angler sturzbesoffen vom Angeln kommt, heißt es gleich alle Angler sind nur zum Saufen am Wasser. Genauso sind dann auch alle Kontrolleuere auch nur Wahnsinnige, die keine Gesetze kennen.

Und wo wir nun also wissen, dass hierzulande nur Blockwarte auf schwerste Alkoholiker treffen können, ist doch alles wieder gut und wir können zum Tagesgeschäft übergehen.

In diesem Sinne... Stillgestanden und Prost!


----------



## ernie1973 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hm, viel Aufregung - viele Beiträge --> wird wohl Zeit, dass die Angelsaison beginnt...

Aber - wenn einer sich *garnicht* als Kontrolleur ausweisen kann, dann gibt es bei mir nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1: ich kenne ihn bereits und weiß, dass er Kontrolleur ist --> dann zeig ich ihm auch meine Papiere und mache einen Witz darüber, dass er SEINE nicht dabei hat!
Alles andere wäre unnütze Förmelei und macht das Leben u.U. nur unnötig schwer!


2: oder - ich kenne ihn nicht und er bekommt *nix* zu sehen, bis ich seine Papiere sehen durfte - selbsternannte Ordnungshüter gilt es einzubremsen und warum sollte ich einem wildfremden irgendeine Rechenschaft ablegen?


Falls jemand "nur" seine Papiere dabei hat, die ihn aber *sicher* als Kontrolleur ausweisen, dann zeige ich meine Papiere ebenfalls, weil eine Weigerung in diesem Fall in meinen Augen ebenfalls nur eine bloße Förmelei wäre!(zudem es die "Marken" nicht überall gibt!).

Finde ich eigentlich alles sehr unaufregend und völlig normal!

Letztlich bin ich froh, *dass* kontrolliert wird - und auch wenn ich gerne ein Querulant bin, würde ich bei einem berechtigten Kontrolleur niemals Zicken machen, sondern bin nett und kooperativ & dankbar, dass er seine Freizeit für diese undankbare aber wichtige Aufgabe opfert!

Ernie


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Andal schrieb:


> 1. Die Tatsache, dass die ganz große Masse der Kontrollberechtigten einen wirklich guten und auch freundlichen Job macht, es aber leider ein paar wenige am Parkplatzwärter-Syndrom erkrankte geistige Sitzriesen gibt, die meinen, sie hätten CIA-, oder Stasi-Befugnisse.


 
Genau so ist es. Leider gibt's halt auch solche Exemplare dabei:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC3yRcSEThk

Den Kommentaren auf youtube kann man wenig hinzufügen.


----------



## Sir Pommes (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da liegst Du nicht ganz richtig. Wenn ein Gewässer an der Anliegerstraße liegt, dürfen Angler diese befahren. Da brauch niemand eine Sondergenehmigung.



so sieht's aus

hat weder was mit gnädig noch mit Arroganz zu tun. Als Anlieger, der ich in dem Falle bin/war, befahre ich grundsätzlich die(se) Anliegerstraße wie es MIR, und nicht wie es der angrenzenden Wohneigentümerschaft, beliebt

normalerweise, und das habe ich ja letztendlich auch getan, gehe ich solchen Konfrontationen im Sinne eines vernünftigen Miteinanders aber aus dem Weg. Zumal mir der Aufseher respektvoll gegenüber aufgetreten ist, noch nicht einmal meinen Schein sehen wollte und sich anschließend ein länger dauerndes Gespräch entwickelt hat. Soweit also kein Grund zur Sorge. 

Allerdings ist das Angler-Anwohner-Verhältnis dort am Gewässer mehr als angespannt. Nicht nur, dass die dort hausenden Herrschaften mit dem Bolzenschneider ungeniert Tannen am See verschneiden um in der  Weihnachtszeit Dekomaterial auf dem Tisch zu haben, nein, dort fressen dir auch die Haushunde regelmäßig das Futter aus dem Eimer, oder belagern einen auch einfach "nur" für ein halbes Stündchen, weil das 500m weiter weg wohnende Herrchen/Frauchen unter "Gassi gehen" versteht mal eben die Terassentüren zu öffnen um den Vierbeiner unbeaufsichtig durchs Gelände ziehen zu lassen. Und im Sommer schippern sie dann trotz Verbotsschild auch gerne mal mit ihren kleinen, privaten Paddelbooten übers Wasser und "versehentlich" durch die Schnüre, nur um diesem lästigen Anglergesocks zu zeigen wer hier der Boss in der Hood ist

In solchen Fällen kenne ich meine Rechte dann sehr genau  |rolleyes

da kann Ralle beleidigt mit den Füssen aufstampfen und versuchen zu provozieren wie er will. Mit mir macht das keiner. Zumal er (also Ralle) gar nicht begriffen zu haben scheint worum es mir eigentlich ging. Nämlich darum, dass KEINER ohne Berechtigung in meine Privatspähre eingreift und ein Aufseher bei einer Kontrolle ganz einfach seinen Ausweis bei sich zu tragen hat (genau wie das von mir als Angler ebenfalls verlangt wird). Kann sich der Aufseher nicht ausweisen, gibt's eben keine Kontrolle. Geht der dann trotzdem an meine Sachen, kommt's zur Notwehr. Das ist weder hohles Geschwätz noch Angeberei in der "Anonymität des Internets". Dann scheppert's zur Not auch mal

Kurz und knapp: wer mir respektvoll gegenüber tritt, bekommt den selben Respekt zurück. Wer es jedoch "anders" geregelt haben will, bekommt auch das

Basta


----------



## Andal (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Reg dich ab Sir Pommes. Ralle geht es doch immer nur um seine Ansichten und seltenst um die tatsächlichen Inhalte.


----------



## Sir Pommes (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Andal schrieb:


> Reg dich ab Sir Pommes. Ralle geht es doch immer nur um seine Ansichten und seltenst um die tatsächlichen Inhalte.



hast du'n Ausweis?  |supergri


----------



## LOCHI (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Interessant finde ich das mit den Anliegerstraßen! Ist das generell so? Würde mir manchmal ganz schön lauferei ersparen...!


----------



## Andal (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Die Anliegerstraße zu befahren setzt das berechtigte Anliegen voraus und nicht, dass man dort eine Liegenschaft hat. Für wen berechtigte Anliegen gegeben sind, kann dir am ehesten das Ordnungsamt der zuständigen Gemeindeverwaltung sagen.

Ich kenne eine Reihe von Gewässern, wo es ausdrücklich in den Erlaubnisscheinen niedergeschrieben ist. Eine allgmeine Berechtigung ist mir nicht bekannt.

Ich würde die Anfrage schriftlich machen, denn wenn die Behörde grünes Licht gibt, hast du etwas zum Vorzeigen.


----------



## Sir Pommes (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich das mit den Anliegerstraßen! Ist das generell so? Würde mir manchmal ganz schön lauferei ersparen...!




du besuchst das zum Anliegerbereich gehörende Grundstück (auf dem das Gewässer liegt) und hast somit das Recht die Straße zu benutzen um dieses Grundstück zu erreichen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anliegerstra%C3%9Fe

oder eben auch der bereits genannte Link

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anlieger


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo, ohne den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben-

hier einmal die  Situation am Bsp. NRW:
*
Erster Fall : *

*Amtlich bestelle F.A.* haben von der unteren Fischereibehörde 1.)einen *Lichtbildausweis *mit offiziellem Stempel und 2.)eine *Metallplakette mit Nummer* erhalten.

Bei Kontrollen hat *auf Verlangen des Anglers der F.A. seinen Lichtbildausweis vorzuzeigen.*

Die *Plakette muss gut sichtbar getragen *werden.


*Zweiter Fall :*

Ein Angelverein/Pächter des Gewässers darf selbstverständlich *eigene, zusätzliche Fischereiaufseher *einsetzen.


Diese weisen sich am Gewässer in der Regel mit einem *Ausweis aus, der den Stempel des Vereines trägt sowie die Unterschrift des Vereinsvorsitzenden.*


Ist der F.A. also ausführendes Organ des Vereins, hat er *keine *Metallplakette - darf aber *trotzdem Kontrollieren*.


Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Arten von F.A. besteht darin, dass der amtlich bestellte von der Stadt eingesetzt wird und mehr verbriefte Rechte hat.

So *muss* auf Verlangen des amtlich bestellten F.A. die Polizei in fischereilichen Belangen Hilfe leisten , beim Vereinskontrolleur *kann* sie Dies tun.


Ich wäre also sehr vorsichtig, einem sich ausweisenden Kontrolleur die Einsicht in die Papiere zu verweigern.

Einem legitimierten Kontrolleur sind *ebenfalls Taschen und Fangbehältnisse* vorzuzeigen.

Weist sich ein "Kontrolleur" nicht aus, hat er auch kein Recht dazu , zu kontrollieren.

Weist er sich nur mit einem Ausweis aus und ist vom Verein gestellt, hat er auch das Recht, zu kontrollieren.

Ist er amtlicher und hat entweder Ausweis oder Plakette "vergessen", kann m.M. nach keine Ordnungsgemäße Kontrolle erfolgen.


Grundsätzlich würde ich mich legitimierten Kontrolleuren kooperativ zeigen . |wavey:

R.S.


----------



## Sir Pommes (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Anliegerstraße zu befahren setzt das   berechtigte Anliegen voraus und nicht, dass man dort eine Liegenschaft   hat. Für wen berechtigte Anliegen gegeben sind, kann dir am ehesten das   Ordnungsamt der zuständigen Gemeindeverwaltung sagen.



ich widerspreche dir da ungern, aber das stimmt so nicht

es ist für das Befahren einer Anliegerstraße nicht maßgend ob man ein Anliegen hat, sondern dass ... 

ach, ich zitiere einfach mal: 



> (Berechtigter) Anlieger ist, wer ein an der Straße _anliegendes_   Grundstück bewohnt oder zu einer Erledigung aufsuchen muss. Der  Begriff  hat nichts mit einem „Anliegen“ zu tun, sondern stammt aus der   Ortsbezeichnung. Das Zusatzzeichen „Anwohner frei“ steht rechtlich dem   „Anlieger frei“ gleich.[1]


----------



## Taxidermist (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



> Einem legitimierten Kontrolleur sind *ebenfalls Taschen und Fangbehältnisse* vorzuzeigen.


Bei uns(BW) kommt da noch das KFZ hinzu!

Jürgen


----------



## LOCHI (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Oh je, ich lauf lieber#h


----------



## Sir Pommes (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei uns(BW) kommt da noch das KFZ hinzu!
> 
> Jürgen



Taschen und Kfz darf ein Fischereiaufseher hier bei uns nicht durchsuchen (Fanggeräte und Fischbehälter natürlich schon) Bei begründetem Tatverdacht darf er aber die Polizei zu Hilfe rufen, die wiederum die Durchsuchung vornehmen kann


----------



## angler1996 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> Taschen und Kfz darf ein Fischereiaufseher nicht durchsuchen. Bei begründetem Tatverdacht darf er aber die Polizei zu Hilfe rufen, die wiederum die Durchsuchung vornehmen kann


 
steht wo?


----------



## Sir Pommes (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



angler1996 schrieb:


> steht wo?



http://asv-petriheil.de/fischereigesetze/fischg._ sachsen.pdf


§ 32


----------



## angler1996 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Abs 3 ( 4) darf Sachen untersuchen


----------



## LOCHI (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Und wie das das unter Punkt 4 zu verstehen?



> von Personen mit sich geführte Sachen, Fanggeräte, Fische, Fischnährtiere und
> Fischbehälter vorzeigen zu lassen und diese zu untersuchen,


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Noch etwas : in Punkto Tasche -

es wird von Behältnissen gesprochen - ob die Tasche darunterfällt, kann ich nun nicht 100% sagen, meine aber schon.

Ein Aanruf bei der unteren Fischereibehörde bringt Klarheit.

*Etwas ganz wichtiges noch, was ich vergas:*

Im Ausweis des *amtlich Bestellten steht genau drin, welche Gewässer er überhaupt kontrollieren darf*.


Das ist existenziell wichtig - kontrolliert er nämlich den See X, für den er laut Ausweis keinen Vermerk hat/keine Berechtigung,

kommt *Amtsanmaßung* in Betracht mit allen möglichen rechtlichen Konsequenzen. |bigeyes

Man sieht also, dass selbst bestellte F.A. erhebliche Pflichten haben und Straftatbestände ( bspw. Bestechlichkeit ) durchaus drohen können.


R.S.


----------



## Andal (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Bei der monströsen Kleinstaaterei werden wir nie zu einer einheitlichen Aussage kommen. Jeder Dorfhäuptling schmiedet seine eigenen Bestimmungen. Aber wenigstens sind die deutschen Schrebergärten per Bundesgesetz reguliert. Das ist doch schon mal was!


----------



## robdasilva (15. März 2013)

Ihr habt Probleme das gibt es gar nicht.
Ein friedliches miteinander und es gibt keine Probleme.

Was würde denn passieren wenn gar nicht mehr kontrolliert wird??
Sodom und Gomora an deutschen Gewässern.

Den diese Sprichwort gilt immer:

So wie ich in den Wald rein schreie so kommt es auch wieder raus.


PS: ja ich bin Kontrolleur und Angler.


Gruss Rob


----------



## Sir Pommes (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Abs 3 ( 4) darf Sachen untersuchen



es ging mir hauptsächlich um die Durchsuchung des eigenen KfZ. Dazu hat er definitiv KEIN Recht

und gehe ich streng nach dem was mir am Telefon von der Behörde bestätigt wurde, darf der Kontrolleur (bei uns!) auch keine mitgeführten Taschen ohne begründeten Tatverdacht durchsuchen. 

Damit man mich nicht falsch versteht: mir ist es prinzipiell egal ob ein sich ausweisender Kontrolleur einen Blick in meinen Rucksack werfen will oder nicht. Ich stelle ihm das Ding hin und warte ab bis er fertig ist. Man muss und sollte es ja auch nicht übertreiben. 

Das Auto bleibt aber auch bei mir zu (und zwar nicht, weil ich da drin etwas zu verbergen habe, sondern weil's einfach Grenzen gibt).


----------



## robdasilva (15. März 2013)

Das Auto muss mann auch nicht öffnen.

Aber meines Erachtens verstärkt das sehr den Eindruck das mann was zu verstecken hat. 

Gibt genug Kochtopffischer du das Fanglimit so umgehen, da sie gefangene Fische sofort ins Auto tun und fertig.

So ein Verhalten kann und werd ich nie verstehen.

Gruss Rob


----------



## gründler (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Wie sieht es mit Staatlichen Aufsehern aus mit Beamtenstatus was dürfen die alles???

#h


----------



## Andal (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Das der Ton die Musik macht, darüber muss man nicht reden. Unter zwei echten Mannsbildern kann man alles in aller Ruhe ausquatschen.

Problematisch bleibt es trotzdem. Ich nenne jetzt nur mal als Beispiel den Mittelrhein, zwischen Koblenz und Bonn.

Wir haben in RLP die Schonmasse, die generell geschonten Fische, Frühjahrs-, Winter- und Artenschonzeiten und noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten mehr. Dazu kommt dann noch der "Rheinschein", bei dem du Geographie, Vermessungswesen und Jura studiert haben musst, damit du überhaupt erahnen kannst, wann du wo was machen darfst.

Wenn hier ein eingeborener Angler auf einen eingeborenen Fischereiaufseher trifft, mag das das noch realtiv unkompliziert von statten gehen. Aber lass da mal einen zugezogenen Angler, oder einen Gastangler aus einem anderen Bundesland und einen Kontrolleur zusammenkommen. Dann sollten beide Snickers in der Tasche haben, denn dann wird es vermutlich etwas länger dauern.

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass Gesetzestexte, Ausführungsbestimmungen und Erlaubnisscheine in einer verwaltungsjuristischen Sprache verfasst und verklausuliert sind, die keine alte Sau mehr versteht. Dazu kommen dann womöglich noch vereininterne Bestimmungen, die ein Amateur mit mehr "ich meinte ja aber" versehen hat, als mit nachvollziehbaren Aussagen. 

Da ist der Hund begraben. Auf beiden Seiten weiß keiner so richtig wer, was, wo und wie und genau dann ist es zu Mißverständnissen und womöglichen Eskalationen gar nicht mehr weit. Da gehört ein einheitlicher Hebel angesetzt. Dann kann man sich einen Haufen Gerede, Geschreibsel und vor allem Ärger sparen. Aber das wäre ja viel zu einfach.


----------



## Knispel (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Zu Anliegerstraßen :
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/Zufahrt%20zu%20den%20Fischgew2.pdf


----------



## Sir Pommes (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

mal wieder richtig, Andal  

man sollte sich im Klaren darüber sein, dass jeder dem ihr eure Ausweispapiere zeigt anschließend weiß wo ihr wohnt. Derjenige weiß dann ebenfalls, dass ihr im Moment nicht zuhause seid. Der Fantasie sind ab dem Punkt keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt ...

(auch) aus dem Grund möchte ich dann schon sicher sein, dass mein Gegenüber wirklich der ist für den er sich selbst ausgegegen hat


----------



## Criss81 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Schönes Thema hier,

ich bin selber nur ein vereinsinterner Kontrolleti, amtl. bestellte Fischereiaufseher haben wir auch noch und zudem einen Polizisten im Verein.

Mittlerweile wird sehr viel an unserem Vereinsgewässer kontrolliert, da wir viele Schwarzangler erwischen. Aber, und ich denke dass sollten sich alle auf die Fahne schreiben.

"Wie man in den Wald hinruft, so schallt es heraus", meine Rechte als Vereinskontrolleti sind eh eingeschränkt, außer Papiere darf ich nichts kontrollieren und das reicht auch, um abschreckend auf Schwarzangler zu wirken. 

Und da mit unseren Tageskarten ein Merkblatt rausgegeben wird, welches man durch seine Unterschrift auf der Tageskarte anerkennt, steht, dass Vereinskontrolletis kontrollieren gibt es auch selten Probleme. Und wenn er sich weigert die Papiere zu zeigen, wird er halt des Platzes verwiesen. (Und das immer noch recht nett )

Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



> man sollte sich im Klaren darüber sein, dass jeder dem ihr eure  Ausweispapiere zeigt anschließend weiß wo ihr wohnt. Derjenige weiß dann  ebenfalls, dass ihr im Moment nicht zuhause seid. Der Fantasie sind ab dem Punkt keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt ...



Son Quatsch!
Organisierte Banden am Wasser,die erst mal Angelscheine kontrollieren
um festzustellen,dass der Kerl am Wasser ist, aber Frau und Kinder eventuell doch zu Hause?

Jürgen


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich das mit den Anliegerstraßen! Ist das generell so? Würde mir manchmal ganz schön lauferei ersparen...!




So, nochmal schlau gemacht. 

Da hab ich tatsächlich Blödsinn geschrieben, weil mit Wegen für Forst- und Landwirtschaft verwechselt.


Anliegerstraßen darf man als Angler mit gültigem Fischereischein zum Zweck der Ausübung der Fischerei befahren. Das hat aber nix mit einem "Anliegen" zu tun, sondern lediglich mit dem Recht, sich dort aufhalten und das Gewässer erreichen zu dürfen.

Also Sir Pommes, Du hattest Recht, ich war im Unrecht.


Was den Rest betrifft, bleibe ich natürlich dabei. 

Vollmundiges Notwehrgefasel geht voll in die Hose, wenn man jemanden verletzt, nur weil derjenige an einer Tasche rumgenestelt hat. Es gilt auch bei Notwehr immer noch die Verhältnismäßigkeit.

Und es ist auch nicht zu verstehen, wessen Geistes Kind man sein muss, wenn man stets und überall strikt auf seine "Rechte" pocht, anstatt mit Gelassenheit und freundlichem miteinander aufzutreten.

Und da sind mir die Internethelden, die angeblich jeden auf die Schnauze hauen, der ihnen querkommt, sehr suspekt, weil meistens genau diejenigen, die im echten Leben den Bückling machen und kleinste Brötchen backen.

Und auf der anderen Seite lassen sie sich gleichsam noch von den Anglerverbänden ausnehmen und bevormunden und zahlen dafür auch noch. 

Maulhelden eben.


----------



## LOCHI (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Wir sind laut Karte sogar verpflichtet auf die ordungsgemäße Fischereiausübung Dritter zu achten und unter wahrung der eigen Sicherheit vor Ort erzieherisch einzuwirken...#d

Ich lass mir doch nicht die Fresse voll hauen, das sollen mal schön diejenigen machen welche dafür ausgebildet sind!(das kontrolieren, nicht sich ans Leder gehn lassen)
Natürlich werde ich bei groben verstößen anrufen aber mehr auch nicht!#h


----------



## phirania (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Noch etwas : in Punkto Tasche -
> 
> es wird von Behältnissen gesprochen - ob die Tasche darunterfällt, kann ich nun nicht 100% sagen, meine aber schon.
> 
> ...



amtliche aufseher vertreter des ordnungsamt und der fischerei behörde sind    berechtigt alle gewässer zu kontrolieren auch privat gewässer zb, forellenanlagen und vereins seen.


----------



## Andal (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



> Noch etwas : in Punkto Tasche -
> 
> es wird von Behältnissen gesprochen - ob die Tasche darunterfällt, kann ich nun nicht 100% sagen, meine aber schon.



Für RLP kann man herauslesen, dass es sich dabei um Behältnisse für Fische handelt. Persönliches Gepäck ausgenommen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



phirania schrieb:


> *amtliche aufsehe*r vertreter des ordnungsamt und der fischerei behörde sind    berechtigt alle gewässer zu kontrolieren auch privat gewässer zb, forellenanlagen und vereins seen.



Ganz klares Nein ! ( gilt 100% in NRW )

Im Schein steht genau, für welche Gewässer der Amtliche die Befugnisse hat.

Die Gewässer sind dort namentlich vermerkt - beharrt er darauf, an anderen Gewässern Angler zu kontrollieren, liegt strafbarer

Amtsmissbrauch vor.

R.S.


----------



## snofla (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ganz klares Nein ! ( gilt 100% in NRW )
> 
> Im Schein steht genau, für welche Gewässer der Amtliche die Befugnisse hat.
> 
> ...



ja das stimmt #6


----------



## heineken2003 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo,

immer wieder herrlich, wenn es um Schwarzangler geht, dann kann nicht oft genug kontrolliert werden. Wird man selber mal kontrolliert, dann fängt die Haarspalterei an. 

Mal überlegt, dass Kontrolleure auch nur Menschen sind, die machen das zum grössten Teil in ihrer Freizeit und dazu noch unbezahlt. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man diesen Menschen ihre unangenehme Arbeit nicht unnötig erschweren.

Amtsanmassung geht natürlich nicht, aber wenn ich den Ausweis sehe würde ich mich schon ziemlich kooperativ zeigen, generell habe ich auch nichts zu verbergen. Von daher kann er ruhig nen Blick in meinen Kofferraum werfen, auch wenn das vielleicht nicht ganz legal ist.

Mir persönlich gehen diese Gutmenschen auf den Senkel, die nur drauf warten dass der gute Mann einen Formfehler macht um ihm dann den Kopf abzureissen, die dann aber auf der nächsten Hauptversammlung rumkrakelen, dass zu wenig kontrolliert wird. Selber können Sie ja leider nicht kontrollieren weil wann soll man dann noch angeln gehen.

Immer dran denken, Fischereikontrolleure sind Ehrenamtler und verdienen deswegen schon eine Portion Respekt.
Immer freundlich bleiben.

Gruß

Heineken


----------



## LOCHI (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Mal überlegt, dass Kontrolleure auch nur Menschen sind, die machen das zum grössten Teil in ihrer Freizeit und dazu noch unbezahlt. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man diesen Menschen ihre unangenehme Arbeit nicht unnötig erschweren.
> 
> Heineken



Das wenn ich immer lese! Wird doch keiner dazu gezwungen etwas ehrenamtlich zu machen! Und wer zu zart beseidet ist weil die Aufgabe ja soooo unangenehm ist dann kann er sein ehrenamt jeder zeit aufgeben und einfach angeln gehen!!!
Entweder bin ich aufseher und halte mich an die Spielregeln so wie es von uns erwartet wird oder ich bin völlig fehl am Platz!


----------



## BoondockSaint (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Moin,

denn will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Kommt ein Kontroletti, und zeigt mir seinen Ausweis (auch wenn da ne Marke fehlen sollte). Zeig ich ihm mein Zeug. Ich hab nichts zu verstecken   Kommt einer ohne Alles, hat er Pech gehabt. Wobei man auch wieder sagen muss, der Ton macht die Musik. Es ist völlig egal, ob mit Ausweis oder ohne, an meine Tasche geht niemand ohne mich zu fragen. Sollte das doch mal passieren, kann der jenige sich auf eine ordentliche Schietreise gefasst machen. Wohlgemerkt verbal , alles andere hab ich nicht nötig. 

My 2 Cents


----------



## heineken2003 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Das wenn ich immer lese! Wird doch keiner dazu gezwungen etwas ehrenamtlich zu machen! Und wer zu zart beseidet ist weil die Aufgabe ja soooo unangenehm ist dann kann er sein ehrenamt jeder zeit aufgeben und einfach angeln gehen!!!
> Entweder bin ich aufseher und halte mich an die Spielregeln so wie es von uns erwartet wird oder ich bin völlig fehl am Platz!




Es geht sich nicht um den Menschen mit der Amtsanmaßung sondern, es geht um den Tonfall mit dem diese Menschen hier bezeichnet werden.

Bei deinem Umgangston und dem von anderen hier gegenüber diesem Amt würde ich schon sagen, dass es nicht angenehm ist dich und andere zu kontrollieren.
Wir sind nunmal auf Leute angewiesen die diesen Job machen, genau wie man auf einen Vorstand im Angelverein angewiesen ist, auf einen Gewässerwart und einen Jugendwart.

Bei jeder Gelegenheit werden diese Menschen jedoch "belehrt" damit sie ja auch Spass an ihrer Aufgabe haben.
Immer wieder herrlich, dass jemand der "mehr" darf als andere, nämlich kontrollieren, ein rotes Tuch ist. Da wird dem Gewässerwart vorgeworfen, er würde nicht besetzen sondern das Geld für den Besatz in die eigene Tasche stecken... 

Aber stimmt Kontrolleure schneiden Schnüre durch, beglücken die Ehefrau daheim wenn man am Gewässer ist und sprühen den Karpfenanglern die Köder mit Jauche ein... 

An diesen Gewässern wird bestimmt auch einmal die Woche nen Dackel vom Wels gefressen und mitten im See liegt ein Meteorit, in dessen Nähe die Karpfen besonders gut wachsen.

Manchmal muss man echt Kopf -> Tisch bei der Kleingeistigkeit die hier manche auch noch voller Überzeugung erzählen.

Gruß von einem Ehrenamtler

Heineken


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> immer wieder herrlich, wenn es um Schwarzangler geht, dann kann nicht oft genug kontrolliert werden. Wird man selber mal kontrolliert, dann fängt die Haarspalterei an.
> 
> ...



Muß man noch erweitern.

Das sind Ehrenamtliche, die aktiv eine wichtige Aufgabe erledigen. Die sitzen nicht in muffigen Zimmern und baldowern aus was darf und was nicht darf, die stehen an der Front.

Ansonsten hast Du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.

Und wenn mal einer nicht ganz so gut gelaunt auftaucht, einfach mal überlegen, mit welchen Spacken der sich an dem Tag vielleicht schon rumgeplagt hat.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Der zweite Thread in kurzer Zeit, der mir beweist: Fischereiaufsicht gehört in die Hände staatlicher Beamte. Ehrenamtliche Hilfssherrifs haben in der Strafverfolgung (und nichts anderes ist Fischereiaufsicht) nichts zu suchen.


----------



## heineken2003 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Der zweite Thread in kurzer Zeit, der mir beweist: Fischereiaufsicht gehört in die Hände staatlicher Beamte. Ehrenamtliche Hilfssherrifs haben in der Strafverfolgung (und nichts anderes ist Fischereiaufsicht) nichts zu suchen.




Und dann wird gleich wieder nen Straußenei gelegt, wenn die Jahresscheine teurer werden weil der Spass auch bezahlt werden muss.

Persönlich sehe ich das genauso wie du, aber versuch das mal dem deutschen Angler zu vermittlen, dass er mehr bezahlen muss und dazu noch strenger kontrolliert wird.
Beispielsweise ist der Rheinschein meiner Meinung nach mit 34 Euro im Jahr viel zu günstig. Aber verteuer den mal auf 100 Euro und begründe das mit mehr Kontrollen von Profis.

Den Protestschrei würde man noch in Arizona hören.

Gruß

Heineken


----------



## snofla (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Der zweite Thread in kurzer Zeit, der mir beweist: Fischereiaufsicht gehört in die Hände staatlicher Beamte. Ehrenamtliche Hilfssherrifs haben in der Strafverfolgung (und nichts anderes ist Fischereiaufsicht) nichts zu suchen.



hast du Recht aber warum ist es so gekommen ..........schon mal drüber nachgedacht |bigeyes


----------



## robdasilva (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Der zweite Thread in kurzer Zeit, der mir beweist: Fischereiaufsicht gehört in die Hände staatlicher Beamte. Ehrenamtliche Hilfssherrifs haben in der Strafverfolgung (und nichts anderes ist Fischereiaufsicht) nichts zu suchen.



Solche Aussagen kann ich nicht verstehen aber muss ich ja auch nicht.

Was soll denn noch alles staatlich geregelt werden??

Jahreskartenausgabe, Fischbesatz, Gewässervergabe usw.??

Gruss Rob


----------



## robdasilva (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich glaub das manche mal dringend zum Fischen gehen sollten, bevor se hier noch weiter schreiben.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Nabend,



> Wird man selber mal kontrolliert, dann fängt die Haarspalterei an.


 
Diese Jacke  (das Zitat) zieh ich mir zwar nicht an - aber generell:

Nun könnte man vortrefflich Haare spalten , denn... Wo bzw. bei wem fängt diese Haarspalterei an - wo hört se auf??
Beim peniblen Kontrolleti oder beim peniblen Angler??

Vor ner Weile hatt ich ne Kontrolle beim Karpfenangeln...

Der Knabe kommt an -  grüßt - stellt sich vor und will Ausweis zücken.
Ich zu ihm : " Komm laß stecken , ich hab mich da nicht so" Gleichzeitig will ich zum Zelt meine Papiere holen.......
Er: " Komm laß stecken - ich hab mich da nicht auch so - ihr Kapfenangler habt eh alles immer mitdabei"....Schwarzangler sei sein größtes Problem , aber noch nie war ein Karpfenangler darunter....
Kurzes grinsen auf beiden Seiten - alles klar.

Er bieb dann noch fast 2 h . War nen interessantes "Gespräch"..... Stellte sich unteranderem heraus das er der oberste Kontrollete von KVA war/ist. Wie waren sicher nicht allen Punkten einer Meinung . trotzdem wars ne klasse Unterhaltung mit viel viel Infos für beide Seiten...

Vor 2 Jahren an der Brandung.:
Meine erste Kontrolle dort sein 18 Jahren Brandungsangeln ......
Kommt solch kleines Männchen im stärksten Regen angetrabt. grüßt - und zeigt mir seine Papiere. Die waren aber so unleserlich in Folie verpackt das man nichts sehen konnte. Bevor er die im Regen rauskramt habe ich abgewunken und gesagt das ihm das auch so glaube..... 
Auf meine Papiere hat dann nur nen sehr oberflächlichen Blick geworfen...
war alles ganz locker ........


----------



## heineken2003 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Hallo Gunnar,

so wie du das schilderst sollte es auch erfolgen, nicht so wie die Testosteronsprühenden Erzählungen von Fäustenschwingenden Experten für Fischereirecht. Wobei das meist Märchen sind um am Tresen dem beeindruckten Sonntagsangler noch nen Bier aus dem Ärmel zu leiern.

Kontrolleur bin ich keiner, dennoch suche ich öfters das Gespräch mit meinen Mitanglern, nicht um denen die Stellen aus der Nase zu zeihen, sondern weil man im Verein auch mehr sein kann wie ne Interessengemeinschaft.

Du schilderst die gängige Konfrontation mit einem Kontrolleur, leider gibt es auch die, wo die Leute erstmal die Lupe aus der Box holen um die hellen Stellen im Stempel nachfahren ob da nicht einer mitm Ei was gefälscht hat.

Gruß

Heineken


----------



## Dok (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich glaube man kann das auf ein paar Punkte zusammenfassen:

- Grundsätzlich sind Kontrollen sinnvoll.
- Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, schallt es auch zurück.
- Idioten gibt es leider auf beiden "Seiten", wobei ich Angler und Fischereiaufseher nicht auf verschiedenen Seiten sehe!


----------



## lukassohn (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Mit den Kontrolettis so an sich erlebst immer wieder was neues, ich angelte mal an einem Gewässer, es war die Zeit wo ich Kurzarbeit hatte da war ich auch schon mal zwei drei mal die Woche am Wasser einfach nur um die Ruhe zu genießen und gemütlich auf Karpfen zu angeln, so ein Vormittag halt, der gute etwas ältere Herr kam bestimmt zwei mal die Woche vorbei mit seinem dicken BMW und kontrollierte mich jeden Tag... als ich ihn fragte warum er das tue sagte er, er muss das ja tun..... na ja....

Jetzt fische ich an anderen Gewässer und da sind so drei vier Kontrolleure auch unterwegs und kontrollieren fleißig.... aber erzählen auch fleißig Müll. Der eine meint so muss es sein der andere andersrum immer wieder neue lustige Sachen, und keiner von denen weiss so recht was Sache ist...... es kontrollierte mal einer da sagte ich der andere Kollege hat heute schon kontrolliert... sagte der "was der darf gar nicht mehr kontrollieren" ... ich sags euch immer wieder neue spannende Geschichten mit den Kontrolleure..... aber wenn man halt die Vorschriften des Vereins einhaltet dann dürfte ja nichts schief laufen also können die jeden Tag wegen mir drei mal kontrollieren...... ich hab mir schon überlegt meinen Karte in so ne Folie einschweißen und gut sichtbar an meinem Zelt aufstellen, und hin zu schreiben "guckst du hier" aber quatsch mich bitte nicht voll weil ich kein Dreck am Stecken habe........#h


----------



## Angel-Ralle (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... tja, das ist wie meistens - das "alte Lied" mit dem Wald hineinrufen und herausschallen. #q#q#q

Die meisten FA kennen mich und die mich bisher nicht kannten erinnern sich meist zweiseitig (posi- u. negativ). |rolleyes
Ich unterstütze die FA wo es geht, verlange aber korrekte Vorgehensweise und Behandlung.#c#c#c
Wenn mich jemand kontrollieren möchte braucht er nur die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Dokumente (Blechmarke und rosa Schein für´s Sein oder nur den rosa Schein zu zeigen - da zücke ich meine Unterlage und zeige sie Ihm - macht er nicht den "Gesetzestreuen" gibbet es von mir Schelte und ´ne DAB - erst an den jeweiligen Verein oder der an die Untere Fischreibehörde! 
Die anstehenden Probleme werden dann meist mit ´nem Gespräch beim Vorstand oder in der nächsten Vereinsversammlung "ausgeräumt" - ganz zivilisiert - ohne Kinnhacken, linke Gerade oder ähnlich strafbewehrte Vorgehensweise - Freunde, bedenkt bitte, zumindest in Thüringen sind staatliche Fischereiaufseher "Hilfsbeamte des Staatsanwaltes" und kommen mit dieser Rechtsstellung einem Polizeibeamten gleich!!!|bigeyes


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht: Die Polizei ist doch die Strafverfolgungsbehörde ... dass die Kontrollen von Profis durchgeführt werden sollen, heißt weder, dass dadurch die Kontrolldichte noch die Kartenpreise steigen müssen - das Autofahren ist auch nicht teurer, nur weil dort die Polizei kontrolliert und nicht ehrenamtliche Personen ...

Der Staat legt dann schon fest, welche Kontrolldichte ihm evtl. Rechtsverstöße "wert" sind ...

Aber wenn ich kontrolliert werde, dann bitte rechtmäßig - und nicht in einer "Grauzone" (hat der nun seinen Ausweis vergessen oder nicht, darf der meine Tasch/Auto/sonstwas kontrollieren oder nicht ...).


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht: Die Polizei ist doch die Strafverfolgungsbehörde ... dass die Kontrollen von Profis durchgeführt werden sollen, heißt weder, dass dadurch die Kontrolldichte noch die Kartenpreise steigen müssen - das Autofahren ist auch nicht teurer, nur weil dort die Polizei kontrolliert und nicht ehrenamtliche Personen ...
> 
> Der Staat legt dann schon fest, welche Kontrolldichte ihm evtl. Rechtsverstöße "wert" sind ...
> 
> Aber wenn ich kontrolliert werde, dann bitte rechtmäßig - und nicht in einer "Grauzone" (hat der nun seinen Ausweis vergessen oder nicht, darf der meine Tasch/Auto/sonstwas kontrollieren oder nicht ...).



Das es mehr beamtete Kontrolleure geben sollte, die absolut neutral und nicht nach Nase kontrollieren, da bin ich bei Dir.

Dass die Polizei das machen soll, davon bin ich meilenweit weg. Die haben mit ihrer eh schon viel zu dünnen Personaldecke viel wichtigere Aufgaben zu stemmen.

Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht feststellen müssen, dass die Streife nicht zu mir kommen kann um die Einbrecher im Wohnzimmer festzunehmen, weil sie grade an einem abgelegenen See Kontrollstreife gehen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Das wenn ich immer lese! Wird doch keiner dazu gezwungen etwas ehrenamtlich zu machen! Und wer zu zart beseidet ist weil die Aufgabe ja soooo unangenehm ist dann kann er sein ehrenamt jeder zeit aufgeben und einfach angeln gehen!!!


#q#q#q

Den Job will eigentlich kaum jemand freiwillig machen, weil man für jeden nur das Arßchloch ist.

Ist alles in Ordnung fühlen, sich viele trotzdem belästigt...
Weist man jemanden, ohne es zu ahnden, auf ein Fehlverhalten hin, ist man der Korinthenkacker!

Erwischt man jemanden, bei schweren Vergehen und zeigt ihn an, muß man, im Extremfall, Angst vor Racheakten haben...
Die Identiät des Kontrolleurs ist ja bekannt, da er sich Ausweisen muß.
Und wenn´s vor Gericht geht, kennt sie der gegnerische Anwalt, da man Zeuge ist...
Auch weiß ich von mehreren Fällen, in denen Kontrolleure bedroht bzw. angegriffen wurden.

Ich kenne einige Leute, die aus diesen Gründen, offensichtliche Schwarzangler nicht kontrollieren, obwohl sie dazu berechtigt wären.


Wer macht also diesen Job freiwillig???

:mEs sind meistens diejenigen, die sich moralisch dazu genötigt fühlen, weil es sonst gar keiner macht...

Oder die, die wissen, daß sie ein Niemand sind und endlich mal ein bisschen Macht haben wollen.
Also die Kategorie Blockwart...
Solche werden sich immer um diesen Job reißen!

Die zweite Gruppe will niemand haben.
Da sind wir uns sicher alle einig.

Aber je öfter aber die anständigen und fairen Freiwilligen dumm angemacht werden, desto weniger werden sich finden, den Job zu machen.

Wer immer gleich genervt reagiert, wenn er mal seine Papiere vorzeigen soll, der darf sich auch nicht wundern, wenn nur noch die Blockwärter diesen Job machen!

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## hanzz (16. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



wallerdave schrieb:


> ..., ich gebe doch nicht Jedem meine Daten, da fing der Clown auf einmal an in meiner Rutentasche und in meinem Angelkoffer rumzu Kramen, als ich mich zum Pinkeln verabschiedet habe...



Sind wir uns alle einig ! Gar keine Frage, geht gar nicht.


ABER Du misstraust jemandem und gehst dann pinkeln und lässt den Typen mit deinen Angelsachen alleine ?
Selber schreibst Du, dass in der Gegend Schindluder getrieben wird und legst eigentlich ne Steilvorlage.
Das krieg ich nicht in meine Birne.


----------



## wallerdave (16. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



hanzz schrieb:


> Sind wir uns alle einig ! Gar keine Frage, geht gar nicht.
> 
> 
> ABER Du misstraust jemandem und gehst dann pinkeln und lässt den Typen mit deinen Angelsachen alleine ?
> ...




Ich habe mich lediglich 3 Meter vor nicht mal hinter einen Busch gestellt und da fing der an rum zu wühlen.
Also bin ich ja gar nicht weit weg geganngen oder ?


----------



## gründler (16. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Ich wollt nur mal bescheid sagen = Die Sau ist schon wieder im Stall.

#h


----------



## wallerdave (16. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur mal bescheid sagen = Die Sau ist schon wieder im Stall.
> 
> ich hoffe du meinst damit nicht mich :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r
> 
> alles klar hab das nicht gleich geschnallt, nichts für ungut|rolleyes


----------



## gründler (16. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



wallerdave schrieb:


> gründler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich wollt nur mal bescheid sagen = Die Sau ist schon wieder im Stall.
> ...


----------



## olaft64 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Wallerdave, bevor Du Dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst: er meint, es wird Zeit, dass "eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wird". 

Also ein neues Thema her muss, wo man sich (nicht Du) richtig ereifern und aufregen kann. Das Thema flaut heute deutlich ab, weniger Kommentare.

 Olaf


----------



## wallerdave (16. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

@olaft64

habe ich schon geschnallt aber erst im Nachhinein.
Mann muss schon höllisch aufpassen wie man hier was schreibt,
am besten man ist Professor oder man spricht manche Themen gar nicht erst an.
Aber intressant ist es doch das Teils die Meinungen stark ausseinander gehen, das einzigste was mich hier aufregt das MANCHE Personen sich gleich angegriffen fühlen, und man dan nicht mehr ordentlich Discutieren kann.


----------



## olaft64 (16. März 2013)

Inhaltlich hattest Du, speziell mit Fall 2 vollkommen recht. Spaetestens mit Schilderung der Umstaende wird Dein Aerger verstaendlich. 

Es gibt halt aber auch einige Aeusserungen im Forum, wo Aufseher per se das Feindbild sind. Und wenn andere den Eindruck gewinnen, dass wieder ein "Aufseher-Hasser" schreibt (berechtigt oder nicht), erlebst Du solche Reaktionen.

Insofern schreib weiter, was Dich aergert und konkretisiere ggf. wieder.
Gruss Olaf


----------



## hanzz (16. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



wallerdave schrieb:


> Ich habe mich lediglich 3 Meter vor nicht mal hinter einen Busch gestellt und da fing der an rum zu wühlen.
> Also bin ich ja gar nicht weit weg geganngen oder ?



Na dette haste ja so nich geschrieben.
Will Dir ja auch gar nichts.
Nur stellt man sich irgendwo ab vom Schuss mit m Rücken zu jemandem mit dem man sich gerade angelegt hat ? 

Irgendwie auch ne lustige Vorstellung.
Da kommt so einer daher und will dich kontrollieren und du stellst dich n paar Meter weg und strullst erstmal.
Ich hätt dem direkt in den Nacken gestrullt, wenn der meinen Kram angepackt hätte. 

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Jose (16. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



wallerdave schrieb:


> ...das einzigste was mich hier aufregt das MANCHE Personen sich gleich angegriffen fühlen, und man dan nicht mehr ordentlich Discutieren kann.



das schreibst du?

guter witz


----------



## wallerdave (16. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*



Jose schrieb:


> das schreibst du?
> 
> guter witz




ja das schreibe ich oder habe ich dich oder irgendwenn bis auf das eine mal wo ich eine berechtigte Verwarnung bekommen habe beleidigt oder sonst wie??
falls ja wann?


----------



## wallerdave (17. März 2013)

*AW: Fischereiaufseher*

Also ich möchte mich nocheinmal zu meinen Aussagen äussern.
Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen Kontrollen, und schere auch nicht alle FA´s unter einen Tisch, den dies wäre eine absolute schweinerei.
Ich habe mich mit den Wichtigtuern nur auf die beiden von mir beschriebenen konzentriert.
Obwohl dies nach reiflicher überlegung auf den ersten auch nicht zutrifft,aber auf den zweiten auf jeden fall.
Ich hätte mich im ersten Fall wirklich anders verhalten sollen, aber erstens kannte ich alle Fischereiaufseher die für den Gewässerabschnitt zuständig waren, und ich kannte auch die Fischereiaufseher die Vereinsmäßig tätig waren, deswegen war ich misstrauisch, das war sein erster Tag und schon fehlt was, ich weiß FA´s sind auch nur Menschen.
Fein Fazit nächstes mal etwas Freundlicher.
Beim Zweiten: finde ich dass was ich geschrieben habe trifft zu, ich stand 3 Meter von ihm weg (bei der Pinkelei ) und ich habe mich mit ihm auch nicht angelegt, den er kahm zu mir sagte Kontrolle und ich habe gefragt, hast auch Papiere die dich Ausweisen???
Die habe ich zu Hause vergessen, in Ordnung dann verweigere ich die Kontrolle, ohne deine Papiere kriegst du meine nicht, und das finde ich richtig.
Mein Fazit: das nächste mal die Polimannzei rufen oder etwas Konkreter werden.
Kontrollieren lasse ich mich gerne aber, gewisse Grundvorraussetzungen sollten schon gegeben sein, ich habe meine Papiere auch IMMER vollständig dabei.

Falls ich jemanden angegriffen haben sollte tut es mir Leid, ich werde nächstes mal meine Beiträge verständlicher und ausführlicher schreiben.


----------

